# Sharp Shinned



## Philnlucky (Oct 1, 2016)

Took this out of a deer stand in the long leaf pines.


----------



## natureman (Oct 1, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 1, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2016)

Incredible shot!


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2016)

That's a great shot


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 2, 2016)

One fast little bird! Great shot.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 2, 2016)

Handsome critter. I see them on Cohutta WMA regular.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 2, 2016)

Awesome capture!


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 3, 2016)

Got one in resident that terrorizes the local birds. See him on a regular basis. Always finding patches of feathers around the yard (not from neighbor's cat anymore - my rescue dog, Rex takes care of that issue).


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice........real nice


----------



## carver (Oct 3, 2016)

Beautiful


----------

